# ¿Quién podría ayudarme a describir este esquemático?



## alenruiz (May 9, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Quisiera que algún buen samaritano me ayudara a descifrar algunos procesos del presente diagrama esquemático ya que este es mi base para el desarrollo de un trabajo universitario.







El circuito en cuestión es un compresor de audio que utiliza la técnica de la optocompresión.

Por lo menos la primera sección que es el acondicionamiento de la señal de entrada lo tengo entendido, pero quisiera tener un conocimiento un poco más detallado de lo que ocurre en cada parte del circuito.

A quien pueda ayudarme así sea con un pequeño fragmento del circuito se lo agradecería en el alma. En especial, la parte en donde están dos LEDS conectados en el colector de un transistor que es activado con la señal proveniente de un amplificador operacional que según leí en el Rashid (Circuitos microelectrónicos), hace parte de un rectificador de precisión de onda completa. Dicho transistor tiene un potenciómetro en el emisor cuya derivación central está conectada a la configuración del selector de 5 posiciones que realmente no entiendo.

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## GPeral (May 18, 2011)

Hola alenruiz:

Ayudaria un poco ver el circuito en  opcion que se pueda ampliar su tamaño para seguirlo de manera completa, si puedes subirlo de tal manera mejor. En cualquier caso en "Curso de electrónica a través de los esquemas", en el tomo de aplicaciones en baja frecuencia  de H. SCHREIBER, Ed. Paraninfo Madrid 1995, en la página 149 tienes un esbozo de un circuito como el que tu dices, bastante explicado en sus partes fundamentales.

Un saludo 
Germán


----------

